# HOW DO WE COMMENT LET ME COUNT THE WAYS



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I guess I have been posting to much lately. As many of you have stated to me and newcomers LJs is addictive. With work coming to a screeching halt most of this year I thought I would start all those projects I have on my list to do and I have found my self starting and finishing many projects. I have kind of found my self in a stall and engrossed in anything and ever thing to do with LJs commenting day and night on everything in sight on LJs to the point I've had a couple of Lj members accuse me of just wanting to see how large a numbers I can have on posts. But that was not my intent, I thought the more members I could boost there confidence for beginners or comment to the master builders ,the more i would be a positive force to Ljs , I know I must have over done it when I got those couple PMs saying your just trying to build up your post number. The other thing one of these individuals said that my comments had no content, that they were two to four word comments. I thought I would see if that's true and checked many of the long term members and found many of them do the same (not all) . So I still felt I am doing good to acknowledge there work with a "well Done" verses just not commenting at all. Lets face It some projects there photos are not able to view because of poor photography with maybe less then two words as descriptions. So how do you comment on that, Do you say poor photo bad description or do you say thanks for sharing. I prefer the latter. I'm trying to make sure my comments are meaningful and supportive to all. I'm now back in my shop working on projects and won't be a posting maniac. I think the whole group of LJers are good folks and I really do try to be helpful and supportive.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I comment on a project I like, and I tell them so.

I comment sometimes to welcome a new member.

I comment to answer questions when I have an answer.

I comment to help a fellow LumberJock.

I comment on things that interest me.

I don't comment just to comment. I don't like to type so I try to use as few words as possible.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Jim,

We all post "atta boys". As you said, sometimes picture quality, few photos or lack of knowledge on our part prohibits little more. To me, a post with NO responses would make me wonder just how bad the project might be!

I try, for the most part, to add a comment pertaining to something that I find particularly interesting or something that I really like about the project. I know how good it makes me feel when someone posts inquiries, constructive comments and thoughtful comments about my posts. Sometimes, I fail to add those types of comments. I should not permit myself to be lazy. What bothers me about leaving an honest inquiry/comment is that I forget to go back and check to see if there is a reply. If an LJ answers my question, they deserve to have it read and, if appropriate, a response is due.

Lew


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

I hate typing also, and I can't spell so well (thank goodness for spell check) 
When I look at all the projects that are posted and see some with no comments I almost feel bad for the person that crafted it. For me I'm always looking for a comment of any kind. Maybe it's like what Jim said. Not enough information to made a detailed comment, so he just says nice work, I'm happy with that. I have posted a few items and Jim has made some very uplifting comments on my work, which make me want to do more. I see that he makes many comments and it only made me think he wanted to give the crafter a smile and a pat on the back. Keep posting Jim I enjoy your post just as I do everyone else's. And when your finished with a project I surely hope you will post it here. 
The reason I stayed on with Lumberjocks is because of people like Jim and his comments. I don't think he is about "numbers" at all. Can wait to see your next post Jim!!!


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

I try to post more then two or fours words also, not to get my word count up  but to explain why I said what I said or why I think what I think. I think that helps in understanding and may convey ideas.

I've noticed that too, people post something with a question to another poster and it goes unanswered. I try to check the threads I've posted to sometime later, just to see if there was a post to what I said that I need to reply too. I figure if you're going to share an idea or advice there is a good chance you're going to have to follow up on it. When I don't get a response to a question that kind of irks me and I consider it somewhat rude. But that's just me.

I don't get it either, do people think that the one post and run is all they have to share? I tend to think not, especially the people with more experience and knowledge and when a question is sent their way it's another opportunity to share that experience and knowledge. I think that's why we're all here.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

We are all in this together. The meaning of "community" it is communicate - no matter how long or short the thought. I value each and every comment on my projects or forum questions. What makes LJ different is that we have people who DO comment and encourage others to post. If no one ever commented on my projects, I'd stop posting…and end my association with the community. Jim, don't even give a thought to how OFTEN you post and HOW MANY WORDS a post contains. I value your thoughts about my projects and my other posts and I value the fact that you do take the time to look at a project or other post. Jim has also been encouraging to posters that others have overlooked. Keep it up Jim, we need all kinds of posts…they are all valuable. Go Jim!!!
Ellen


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

I understand not wanting to shame someone out of woodworking, and insulting someone's project just to be mean is not helpful, but sometimes when I see these 'great job' posts on obvious terrible projects, it makes me wonder what the person is really gaining from our collective expertise.

I don't think it's helpful to prop up poor skills just to be nice. I think being nice encompasses REALLY trying to help the person take his skills to the next level. I'd rather see no posts at all on projects like these than a bunch of good jobs where you have massively gapped joints, or no thought for grain or expansion, etc….

These people may not be aware that what they are doing is wrong or unsafe, this is definitely the case in one particular LJ who is posting video all the time, and I just cringe waiting for an injury to himself or a fellow LJ.

So, to the OP, while I understand your reasons for posting the atta boys, I think you'd do everyone here a great service by just letting them go, or trying to improve the quality of the item or skill in question…

As for unanswered posts, it's hard to remember all of the posts/projects and blogs you are in….If you don't get an answer on something, just send the person a private message and get your answer or alert them to the post….

JC


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Do you win something for the most posts? I must have missed that.

I post because someone made me look and I also like to let people know someone appreciates their effort.

I can't type either, one finger search. Would like to comment more but there are way too many.

Would like to thank Keith for showing me how to make a paragraph.

I've been the recipient of your posts and I really do appreciate the time you took to at least say something. Thanks and let the posts move you.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Jim,

Your nice to people, encouraging, and seem li ke an all-round decent guy to me.

Me, sometimes I'm not.

So, to all those folks that are giving Jim a hard time (and I could guess who some of them are),

Bite me.

Keep up the good work, Jim! You look just like my first woodworking instructor, who I got along great with.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Jim*

I believe that what you've said on any of my posts, have been true to heart.

You can tell when someone is faking it. I think that most of the Jocks here are just like you.

*Why would anyone want to hurt anyones feelings anyway?*

I have a gallery on another site that has had over 440,000 views, but only about 6 comments.

*I'll take you people at Lumberjocks over that site anyday.*

If you want to find out if there's an answer to any of the comments you've made,

use the new feature Martin just setup recently.

Click the button that says: *Post my reply and add this topic to my watchlist.*


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't feel bad about posting. That what this site is for. Just my 2 cents


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

Jim, post away!!! If you want to make a comment; no matter how small do so. If you are posting to boost your numbers; *SO WHAT !*
Your posts are positive and upbeat. 
Please ignore the people that have a problem with your postings.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I wasn't going to post just incase someone thought I too wanted to boost my 'numbers'. I sometimes feel that a little critique would be helpful but I don't feel that I am qualified to make that kind of judgement on someone else's work,. on the other hand I have posted a few suggestions and have been rewarded with replies confirming my comments. I too relish the atta boy but also some of the comments help me to see how I can improve my work. I have also seen other ljer's answer questions not directed to them and it is great that we all feel comfortable enough at this site to be able to do that.
GaryK Ditto to your comments.
Jim Keep Up The Good Work
D&BC Thanks for the reminder about the watchlist/.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Okay, I'll beat this dead horse some more. 

I try not to get *too* crazy about the whole posting deal. Sometimes I feel like being wordy and making an honest critique of something. Other times, I'm pressed for time, but I really want to give a thumbs up to a project I like. In a perfect world, I'd usually make longer comments than I do. But I'd rather say a couple of words of praise about something that catches my eye than ignore it completely because I don't have time for a lengthy post.

And yes, I have been known to say a positive word or two about a sub-par project. Not to directly lie and say "that looks fantastic", but to find *something* good about it, like "nice wood combination". It depends also on what the poster says in his description. If the project has bad joints, and he comments on the trouble he had with them, I will definitely try to offer helpful advice. But if he seems real proud of the piece, and does not ask for comments and/or criticism, I'm not going to bring up his poor joints.

My thinking on this: I made some projects when I was starting out that I was proud of at the time because I put a lot of time into them, and executed some new skills. Looking back at some of those projects today, they were pretty bad. But I knew my work was not up to professional standards. "Atta boys" from friends and family kept me working at it and practicing, and the quality of my work slowly improved. I've got two eyes to compare my work to the other projects on this site, and I figure that guy who posts the shaky project with bad joints is capable of doing the same. If his excitement over finishing a project he has worked hard on has temporarily blinded him to his own mistakes, I see no need to burst his balloon. So my theory is to offer help when it's asked for, and otherwise just try to give positive encouragement.

The bottom line is the golden rule. Treat others the way you'd want to be treated. The only trouble is that we are not all the same in the way we want to be treated. As long as your individual strategy for commenting/not commenting and criticizing/not criticizing is done with good intentions, this will remain a great site. Follow *your* conscience when you comment, and allow others to follow *theirs* .


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks to all for support and constructive criticism. I do believe in advising someone if I think there engaged in a unsafe activity. And I do admit to probably propping up some bad skills in order to help some one feel good about woodworking. I hadn't thought about it but I might leave short comments to save typing or because my grammar is bad and my spelling worse. I know I have not gotten back to people because I can't find the post to see if questions have come in, so I hope If I can't find it they will send me a PM and a number people have. I'm glad when people take time to comment on this blog and I really enjoy all of the positive post others have for each other. Its good to know there's a way to get notice on a subject you have posted on.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jim, keep posting away. Your comments are always welcome and positive as well as constructive.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that my hunch was right, that your work was slow. Hope things pick back up. My computer is in my shop, so every once in awhile I go by and check the email and see what the LumberJocks are up to. (It's no joke about the addictive part). Almost every time I would find you on line. I thought "Either this guy is worse than me about checking this site, or his work is slow." Nothing says you can't post all you want. Enjoy yourself is the main thing.


----------



## treeman (Dec 15, 2008)

Jim, I saw your workshop postings and I asked myself "How does he have time to comment on nearly every post"? If I had a shop like that: I might not be seen for weeks on end.

I try to comment when I have something substantial to contribute or when I see a particular project I like. I don't read every post or even new thread because there are just too many and I would never get anything done.

By the same token, LJ can become addicting. I usually set aside a few minutes a day to check out new projects and the Pulse. I read the ones that interest me and skip the rest.

One thing that really bugs me is when a new thread is started and the subject is meaningless. I almost always skip those. If you can't post a subject line that reflects the content of the post I won't take my time to check it out.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

There,s a contest for numbers? It,s a good thing to have someone of your skill level commenting on this site, it,s encouragment thats often sorely needed. The only time I don,t want to see you post is when work picks up and your too busy in your shop!


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

WHO CARES WHAT YOU SAY!!!!
Jim, I know you have been there lately, making comments, saying a simple "God Job", but you know what, you are there! It's sad to see a project, anything, with 180 views and 3 comments, THAT"S SAD!!!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks again every one
Hey Tim I'm not starving I'm just a workaholic so I'm use to go go go. 
Hey treeman good point ,I'm very lucky to have a decent shop and tools so I should get my behind in gear.
And Charlies reminder of the golden rule is a good thing to remember
Thanks for all the positive PMs too every one.


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

A lot of good thoughts here, and its actually a subject about which I ponder somewhat frequently. Because of individual personalities, it's hard to know where that thin line is between hurting someone's feelings and preventing injury and/or accelerating their woodworking learning curve.

I can tell you this, I look forward to certain LJ's comments on my projects, but I always hope for critique rather than the atta boy.

JC


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

My lord Jim I can't believe someone would actually complain about someone posting TO Many complements !!! 
I Like getting complements the more the better I don't care if its two words or 50, I just appreciate that they took the time to complement my work .
I want to take the time right now to Thank you and everyone who posts complements on my work and others.

Keep up the complements Jim and screw the ones that complain about it…. {)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Jc 
You asked for it you want honest feed back on your projects? Sorry I think they are all your projects are very well done and cool. Sorry to let you down. LOL

Jim


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

to me after 45 years of working mostly alone in very remote settings , and not having any feedback , finding
this site and comunicating openly with other craftsmen of whatever caliber is like finding a pot of gold !
keep up the encouragment , keep up the critique , it realy helps , it realy means something .
we could all go back to our singular places , and sit in our little caves and look out in fear .
not me,
not anymore .
i have enjoyed this site more and meet a higher quality of people here than in most of the haphazard
events of my spoty life , thank you all !
jim ,
you were my first buddy in here ,
for the integrity and careing person that you are .
for the way you reach out to help others .
and how you add so much quiet encouragement to all .
don't be led astray by the jelosy or envy of a few .
stik with us , we need you !
as in the world around us , there is much confusion here at times ,lets keep working to help out .
as people we have been raise to be competitive , to win .what ?
to stand in front , of who ?
to be self suficient , why ?
i have looked at project in here and said a few word , the looked at thier home site
only to find out they stumbled in here and posted something , but have no input as to who they are ,where they live ,
what they do , or where they are headed . do they stay ? i don't know .are they serious ? i don't know .
is this just another bored moment in their lives and a chance to be recognized ? who knows .
we have the oportunity to make a difference , for ourselfs , for each other , and for the world around us .
if slakers want to dauddle along and drag their feet , thats them . some seem to get off just spliting hairs for
the sake of argument . will they ever learn ? God only knows .
we will , and do !
the only question in the univers that matters to me , is when i stand before Creator and He asks me
WHAT DID YOU DO WITH THE LIFE I GAVE YOU ?
>
>
>
when i get to heaven , i hope Jesus has the place remodeled , so i can rest .
but theres the chance He will say to all present ,
>
>
" O . K . GUYS BREAK'S OVER , HE'S HERE , BACK TO WORK !


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I think we all have those periodic 'short' "atta boy" but in general I'll try to comment - IF - I have something to comment about - 'good project' - yes , but what's good about it 'good project - I really liked the choice of materials… or the joinery on that one looks great' ... to be honest - when I see someone that posts 100 posts a day (not necessarily you) and all of them are "good job" - if I get that same comment on my project- I can't take it too seriously, as it seems a bit automated, and not thought through. I've also seen old posts (2 year old) that addressed a sale, all of a sudden brought to life with a comment like "glad you sold it" .... now seriously - I can't see how that makes anyone's confidence any better, it seems a bit out of place. - and I commented back on a couple of those - just cause I was curious why it was brought up to the top of the active posts - again - not yours, as I don't recall commenting on your comments -but talking in general.

maybe it's just me -but I find that I'm more interested in threads that actually have a more conversational and educational content than just a few "great job"s and "nice table"s.

Edit (clicked the post too soon…lol): usually if I find myself unable to add anything to what's already been said - or a project doesn't really fit my taste - I just won't comment.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

I tend to agree with what PurpLev said. Noticing the wood, the contrasting wood, the grain, the joinery, etc., says you took the time to really look at the project and took notice of the ideas the person put in to the project. "Good Job" to me does not convey that, I have to wonder if they even really looked.

As for posting a question in response to another members post, sure you can PM them the question, but then other LJ's don't benefit from that. That's the purpose of a Forum to share the information, not have it private in PM's or emails.

And the Watch option in the thread is an option but I believe it sends you all the posts in the thread, not just the response you might be looking for. And I for one get enough emails both at home and and work so I'm not sure I really want more. On my day job I average 200-300 on a good day, more on a bad day, so I don't always have the urge to want to read more. Coming to a Forum and looking around, picking and choosing,, is a bit more relaxing for me.

And for remembering and finding threads you have posted to, I go to my LJ Home and look at the list of posts I've made if I can't find the one I'm looking for. Seem to works every time. I've also used the search feature to find a thread I want to look at again that I may not have posted to.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Jim,

An easy way to find a posting you've made a comment on,

is click the activity log on your *homepage activity log.*.

*You can look back as far as you want to.*


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Jim, I have to say I'm guilty of doing exactly what others are saying to you. Not long after I became a member of LJs I brought up the same thing…... some Jocks were just trying to pad their numbers by posting on every project and every thread….. I got called out on it and learned my lesson…. if that's what you're doing (and I don't think that's the case for you).. who gives a flying fart? Anyone can post all they want. If they can post 100 times a day, go for it. But if a member wanted to do that, it would be nice if they actually contributed something. Keep posting bro!........ especially if it pisses someone off…....


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Comment away Jim!! I got a PM from a member asking me not to post too many projects at once but at least that makes sense. They mentioned that it might push others off the front page and they would not get their "exposure time." There is at least a logic behind that request.

As for comments, there is no contest and as long as your comments/reviews are appropriate and honest, I don't see why there would be an issue.

Your participation is always welcome and I think you will find a vast majority of the community sharing that perspective.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

When I see something that inspires me, I let the person know that they did a good job. I don't respond to all that I should - there's a lot of inspiration here. I know my projects pretty much reek, but I'm used to it by now.
Jim, keep up the good work!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Durnik150 has a good point, but the problem is that with new comers, they think they have to post as many projects as they can right away. Can't really blame them, I guess they get a little excited that someone may actually want to view what they've created.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey David thanks your a true bud
Hey DicK & Barb you are always so helpful. But I guess I'm a dunce about navigating because I have looked at my log and gone through it a couple of times to try and find a post and I never seem to find it. I have also tried searching for it but rarely find it. I think Martin needs a search for dyslexic old seniors.
Hey JJ and Durnik and Hairy and all the nice folk that previously commented Thanks


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

I just joined LJ's in the past week. I am new to the posting thing and also new to woodworking. I posted a question about a Rockwell saw, and Jim was my only response. It was obvious to me that he has a vast knowledge of woodworking knowing about a saw from the 50's. Sorry Jim I don't mean to say your old, but you've obviously got some years of experience under your tool belt. How refreshing that someone like Jim is willing to take the time to encourage others to grow their hobby/craft/skill and become better woodworkers. Keep on posting, it's not about the #'s it's about sharing knowledge backed by experience!!!!

Lisa


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to the site Lisa….. As a new LJ, I think you have said it best! No more comments needed!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Jim, for one I cannot believe that anyone would call you out for posting as many times as you want. At least there a few of us on here that do try to welcome all the newcomers. And we try to help anyone that asks for help or a critique of their projects. Look at the actual member list and see how many have been on here for months and years and have never posted one time except for their profile page.

Keep posting buddie and forget the smart remarks from those that do not know why they are actually here for.


----------



## adeptr (Mar 21, 2009)

I know one thing…...After my first post about my Hard maple workbench, I received quite a few comments about the project. I felt awesome having others make comments. Isn't that what LJ is all about? If I find a bad apple in a bushel of them, I'm going to throw it out and think nothing for having done so. That's what I would do with the a couple of negative remarks about your posting. Maybe they're envious. I enjoy everyone's comments.

One of the first things I done after becoming a member was reading one of your posts and I enjoyed it so much that I added you as one of my friends. That way I could get notified every time you made a post and I wouldn't miss any of them. How's that for being on the other side of the isle? For me…..I don't post too much on LJ but then again, I'm relatively new here ….........but wait!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Good job Jim!!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I enjoy reading your posts Jim!!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I also appreciate reading your posts!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

My point is don't let folks tell you what is or is not a good post. Personally I post what I am thinking at the time and couldn't care less if others don't care for my posting style. When it comes to other people's projects sometimes a "Wow" or "Good job" says all I have to say on the matter.

Seriously, I enjoy your posts, thanks for taking the time Jim!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Check out the post count on this new guy Abbott, hmm, maybe sumthin's fishey?? Maybe a PM will straighten him out eh..make him post the way I want him to post!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Its over whelming to have such nice positive feedback from all of you thanks thanks thanks.
Hey Abbott I think your trying to have the most amount of post on this subject. LOL just kidding.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Speaking of number of posts… What is the deal with some people thinking that someone posts a lot to "get his numbers up"? Is there a prize? Did I win?

As far as I'm concerned, Martin could do away with the post count and it wouldn't affect how I post one bit.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ditto *GaryK*. I totally second his comments, as well as some others above.

I've never noticed you being intrusive at all, *Jim*. Nonetheless, it is true I've seen one case of a LJ who used to post a short sentence in EVERY project posted (Don't know if he still does, don't care either). This gets old very fast and the fact he never said anything else than the very same sentence devoid his comments of any meaning… but I just choose to ignore it. Who cares if somebody has so much free time as to post 30 comments a day? It is not of my business and I would never go and tell him to stop.

On the other hand, this "look-at-my-post-count" ego trip is a very scary Freudian thing and those guys accusing you of such "horrible felony" should go to a shrink. They are clearly not in one piece. Who the hell cares about the post count? It's not like there is a prize after all.

People should put their life's priorities in perspective and realize that LumberJocks (as well as the complete internet) is not that important when you look at the universe in the grand scheme of things.

*Jim*, keep doing what you feel like and forget about those tight-ass self-appointed LJ policemen.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Jim

*GOOD JOB!* 

Scrappy


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

I post comment just to tell what I really feel about anything.


----------



## mgipson (Feb 22, 2009)

Jim, please just keep doing what you feel like while you have the time. I'm sure for some people on here receiving a comment on a project or blog entry means a great deal. I live in a country where wood working as a hobby is unheard of and considered slightly strange, there are no friendly hardware store staff to chat with, no wood working clubs and no wood working buddies who live close by. Every comment or helpful tip I receive means a lot to a beginner like myself who is out here making sawdust on his own.


----------



## Emeralds (Aug 24, 2008)

Jim:

For me, one of the most interesting things about human nature is the diversity that motivates people. It's hard to disseminate into just a couple of words but I guess it would be accurate to say that we all post to fulfill our own specific needs. This isn't good or bad, it's just the way it is and knowing this should release you from any imaginary obligation you might feel to constrain or tailor your posts to anyone else's tastes.

I've only been a WW for a little over two years and in that time I have made tremendous strides but my work isn't nearly of the quality that I would like and I am very well aware of this. None the less, I'm proud of every piece because for me that piece, regardless of its technical merit, is an expression of my enthusiasm for and willingness to try something new and hopefully learns from the experience. Yeah, my hand cut dovetails still have gaps and my knowledge of grain symmetry and flow is at a fledgling level, but I'm learning more every time I go to the shop. For me, at least, that's one if not the main reason I go! If I'm not learning something, it's time for me to move on.

I'm not an LJ to satisfy anyone else's perceived standard. There simply isn't any way to please everyone and I wouldn't even presume to try. I come and post for my own reasons, to fulfill my own motivations but all the while holding to the basic social tenant to "treat others as I would have them treat me".

There's a huge difference between being critical of someone's work and offering a critique of that work. It's important to know and understand the difference. I personally ignore comments posted by those who do the former. I completely understanding that such posts are an expression of the posters needs and I think that's fine, but I'm under no obligation to indulge them and because my skills are at an interim level the last thing I need is to be made aware of how sloppy someone else might think my work is.
On the other hand, I've ALWAYS relished the later! When an LJ takes the time to say, "hey that's a great effort, keep practicing those dovetails and you'll be cutting them like Frank Klaus in no time at all", I get the message. And should that same person leave me a tip on improving that skill, it leaves me knowing that the effort has validation and I feel gratified that I took the time to post and that the time spent was worth the effort because someone else has stepped up, appreciated the effort and offered suggestions on how to improve on the outcome of the next effort.

Now, should everyone do this? Well of course the SHOULD, but then realistically if everyone behaved as I do, I'd likely behave differently just to stem the terrible boredom.

Jim, keep on posting and don't let anyone discourage you or diminish the value of a simple pat on the back. Some folks REALLY need it, and it hurts NOONE.

Cheers
Longwinded Joe (I post for me, if you don't want to read it, I'll understand)


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

Right on Jim!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I always enjoy looking at other peoples work,

because most of it inspires me to want to be able to do something that I've never tried before.

With all of my years of experience in woodwork, & woodcarving, I'm still eager to learn more,

& so I think one of the best ways of learning, is by viewing others works.

Years ago I used to look at some persons carvings, & say "I wish I could do that", so I tried it.

Maybe somebody else will do the same thing, just by viewing Lumberjocks.

It's also enjoyable to make comments.

When I first joined Lumberjocks, a lot of us held back on comments, I know I did.

I think it's a lot like swimming, you have to enter the water slowly, so it's not too shocking.


----------



## woodb1 (Apr 22, 2009)

keep them coming jim . I love heariing your post. thanks


----------



## willy3486 (Feb 5, 2009)

My opinion is this, if you are giving support and advice there is no way you can post to much. I have belonged to all kinds of site through the years and seen all types. As someone new here on the site I do appreciate when someone posts to my posts.I work on computers for a living and have times through the day I can check out a few sites for 5-10 minutes throughout the day. These sites to me are enjoyable and are a great stress relief. I had been on another site that was about machinery. One of the moderators there slammed me and sent me nasty emails about a subject I posted. I gave a explanation of how the subject worked because some wanted to know and gave pointers that would make it safer. He sent me a nasty email that was rude and nasty while I tried to be respectful. I quit going to the site because of the guy. The sad part I grew up with these machines and have worked on them for over 20 years. So any knowledge I could offer I won't. Anyway I come to this site to get away from it all. I enjoy reading and such here. Although I am in no way an expert in woodworking I do appreciate any advice I get here. I do understand posting and such more on a site when things get slow. I say go ahead because I would appreciate any advice someone offers. So as long as someone is respectful with their posts I personally see no problem with the number of posts. I belong to a site dealing with a antique auto. I saw the site almost explode due to people slamming others. Now the site has very watered down posts and the info has dropped considerably. I am fairly new here but from the posts you have done they are knowlegable so if you want to post on my questions and such I will look forward to them. Keep up the good work.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

So why are the number of posts counted anyways?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

THANKS THANKS THANKS SO MUCH YOU ARE ALL SO NICE TO AN OLD GUY


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

lets watch that old guy stuff !
it's good to follow you around today and see this has been good for you .
have a good memorial .


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey David I thought I was following you around, Your 45 years experience shows with the great advise you give. Plus that outrageously beautiful table you made.You have a great memorial too.


----------



## CreekWoodworker (May 15, 2009)

Jim, I've been a member of LumberJocks a full 8 days now and in that time I felt I can trust your comments. Sometimes they are just a couple of encouraging words. Other times I read detailed comments. That's exactly the kind of guy I want looking over my shoulder. Keep it up.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Jim don't fall into the trap of worrying what someone else thinks life is too short for that . I watch your posts and don't care how many words you write in fact if you had not mentioned it I would never have known . I agree with you also about being encouraging to others thats just the right thing to do and shows what a nice guy you are.So my 4 cents keep doing your own thing maybe the guy who made the comment had his suspenders knotted that day and was cutting his blood supply to his brain,who knows , keep commenting as I do.The posts dont count because of their word numbers it's not about the quantity of words it's about the quality and you are up there with the best keep well my friend Alistair


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hope you enjoy your Lj experiences as much as I have. Great place for woodworkers to hang out. I have a laptop in the TV room. I surf Lj's and whatever everyday … usually between woodworking prcesses. ie, the glue is drying. Time to LJ >grinz<


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I see a lot of projects with very few comments. I think it's nice that some one took the time to say "good job" or "nice work". I used to comment on more projects than I do now. Not enough time for them all. Go ahead an post away Jim. You have a lot more WW experience than I ever willl accumulate )


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Just thought I'd post this. Up to 48 now. Soon you will all be saying "who is this guy? He is like the ultimate jock of lumber." I need more buddies will someone please be my buddy? My wife has 94 on Facebook and laughs at me because I only have 5 lumber buddies. I'm joking folks. (we all know who is the ultimate jock of Lumber, don't we?) I love LJ's, and a "good job" makes me feel good. I also like some in depth constructive comments too. Thanks Jim


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

WOW once more thanks All of you have taken your time to stop and pass on your positive thoughts and encouragement and mostly loving kindness just like family, So that this doesn't get to mushy I'll try to get a Pm off to each of you. Thanks again


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

id talk with you jim , ive been tryink to post the tutorial of th starburst i made today and took step by step pics of .
theyr in photobucket but even reading garys blog im having troublewith all the popup stuf that i dont know what it means or even how to use it drag ,paste ,url address . http 
..im going nuts in here ….
.
.hope you all had a good memorial !


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow I didn't know we had posting monitors!!! Post away Jim, I too post on projects I like and sometimes I don't always know the right words to elaborate on the exact reason why. I also post in fluries since I tend to visit the site when I'm stuck on a project and need a diversion are ideas or looking for something new to try.

Rick


----------



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

I didn't have time to read all the comments here so forgive me if I am repetitive. Personally, I appreciate any comments. Although I admit to being a bit intimidated by some of you….and I would be the first to admit that criticism is a little tough. The range of talent here is very unique in that it goes from very beginner to professional. When I look at some of these projects I don't feel qualified to say anything except…wow…or beautiful…it is only a couple of words, but I have nothing else to contribute. I appreciate that someone has taken the time to post a project. Likewise, I don't think I am qualified to comment on something that is not up to standards but feel like I would like to encourage that person to keep trying so I will again say something short and sweet. Maybe that is the wrong way to do it but without some of your positive comments to my work, I would have left this site long ago.

So, Jim…keep posting your comments, I certainly appreciate them. And all the rest of you who post, no matter how long or short, keep it up…it's what makes this site a pleasure to visit.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

they are gaining on you jim !
better blog some more …......


----------



## chickenhelmet (May 1, 2009)

The only other thing I can say, I'm a beginner! You are ALWAYS the first to awnser any and all of my questions! Even if they sound dumb. I can't tell you what you have done for my confidence and skill level in a very short time. I think Charlie said it best, really is it a race or something. Bitter people say bitter things! I would hate to see you go!(for any period of time) Funny, I only ment to write a few words! Thanks for all your help Jim!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

ya know, were a bunch of life loving people who love to work with wood and make things that are important to us or to make a gift for someone to make them happy…i don't know about a lot of other folks , but for me i am disabled , and have had to have 2 back surgeries and suffer from neuropathy, which is a painful nerve disease, and if I'm not standing i have to lay in bed..and i cant be on my feet that long with out it getting to painful…and lumber jocks has given me a world of good people to associate with..and have them comment on my projects..to me a woodworker loves to hear he did a good job…and I'm thankful for the one's that do..i'm not asking for pity because i have health problems..i'm just grateful to have this forum of good people to kinda hang out with..cus i cant get out and socialize…JIM has been great…so what if its only a short post sometimes….its always positive…and we all need that…...so Jim ..i'm thankful your here in the gang…sending us a boost on a project we've done or to comment when we've said something to you …so keep on posting Jim..and if there is someone who is concerned about numbers…..hang it up..there is always someone who wants to be the the one to rile people up..just let the negative comments roll of your back..i would ignore them….not waste my time..life is to short for that..if we can support one another and love one another, then we never know how maybe we helped someone get through a bad day….i know Ive written a book..but i'm all for this web site and the support we can give one another…..god bless you all…....grizzman


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmmm….This topic has been kicked around a few times since I have been a member here. Some random ramblings:

I don't understand who would really give a rats ass about how many times people post? And what is the benefit of having a high post count? Is there a prize?

I personally subscribe to the attitude that if I see something I like I will comment on it. I just don't have enough time to look at every project, every blog, every topic..I would never have any time in the shop if I did!

As far as the content of my comments..I say what I feel..if the grain catches my eye thats what I comment on. What you see in my comments is what you get…period.

I sometimes feel bad if I see a post that has a ton of views, and only 2 comments..but hey, maybe I shouldn't have posted that project..LOL! Seriously, you work on something really hard and you post it to (lets be honest here) get some accolades from your woodworking peers, and nobody comments..it is a little disheartening.

I don't see anything wrong with somebody just shooting a nice job, or looks great good work! If they are doing that to boost their post counts then, whatever..I don't know why that would be a benefit..

As far as the honest evaluation thing, thats a slippery slope…you don't want to be mean and de rail someones enthusiasm for a new hobby, but on the same side you want to offer some honest advice about their techniques and ability's.

I have to admit I get a little pissed when I see some new members posting everything they ever made in the last three years one right after another, pushing other peoples projects to the curb. maybe sprinkle them in a couple at a time over the course of a few weeks, or something?

I like it when people take the time to look at what I have made and I like constructive critisisum..thats why i like to post my projects..to get opinions…but I don't mind the ataboys either!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

David, my sentiments exactly.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Brad - I don't think anyone minds the occasional "ataboy" but I think this OP was triggered by a flood of "ataboy" as opposed to the "occasional" use - and one of the questions that rose from that was - if that was an automated "ataboy"? in which case- if I post something and get an automated response - to be honest - it does nothing to build my self esteem, nor help me in anyway, as I can't take it seriously enough for it to be effective. it also makes me question if that commenter actually took the time to look at my post.

I have nothing personal against Jim. on the opposite, I hold him with the highest respects. but the topic is what's at hand here. I don't think it was about "post count", but it seems like it was just another thought that crossed people's mind as they try to figure out why there were so many posts with the same 2 word content in them, posted at the same time, over large amount of threads - this is the topic at hand here… I think?!? lol


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

PurpLev, I have to admit…. there have been so many responses, who can remember the original topic? 

Actually, though, I think Jim was just looking for opinions on whether his own many short comments were welcomed or not. All the other stuff came later.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I for one have appreciated all comments by you on projects and threads.
PEACE!!!


----------



## rons (Mar 23, 2009)

Jim, 
You are a very good example why I enjoy LJ so much. Please keep posting.
I have learned from you and I appreciate it very much. You are a class act
on this site.
Thanks ron


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

I personally enjoy your posts Jim. Don't let anyone tell you what you should or shouldn't post. You have encouraged me, and I'm sure others like me, to which I say, "Thank you!" Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Jim,
I understand EXACTLY where your coming from…..I guess the same people who did not like your posting, did not like mine also. I have a TERRIBLE case of insomnia…I sleep MAYBE 3 to 4 hours a night. I found LumberJocks…liked what I saw…and like you….would post on peoples projects/blogs etc, since I had nothing better to do at 3am. I did not feel that I was making a nuisance of my self….and only posted on things that caught my eye. Not that others were not good enough to comment on or anything, just to many projects/blogs/forum topics etc to see them all.

After a few pm's telling me I was "troll" "Trying to boost my post count" (as if I really cared about what my count was) and a few other pm's telling me to "knock it off" and to "stop trying to be A star" (what ever that means)...I have basically stopped posting. This is my first post in almost a two weeks other than those about my son.

To those who I "Offended" I appoligize…I was seriously just enjoying myself…and trying to say nice things about others work.

But to Jim…..you were one of the ones who made me feel VERY welcome to L/J's…and for that…I thank you sir, your a class act !!!!!


----------



## kerflesss (Mar 7, 2009)

I too feel comments are nice. But if I post something here I feel it comes from the heart. If I like it I post whether it be simply "good job" or a paragraph. I mean it, I appeals to me or I'm interested. Keep a posting Jim…I'm sure you share my sentiment.


----------



## Elaine (Jun 24, 2008)

Jim and others - 
I don't get on LJ every day but I can't think of a more meaningful, helpful, supportive group of woodworkers. Just reading the positive comments, no matter the quality of the work or the pictures does a boat load of wonders to and for me both in woodworking and in my chosen career. The comments even if not directed to me effect me as a woodworker -I want to try harder, to be proud of what I am able to do now, and to learn for the future. The comments also effect and affect me in my working role (when I'm able to work). All day, people tell myself or colleagues to mind our own business or to do something about it with a lot of expletives. I've learned manipulation from the best. I can have the worst day (or night) at work, come home to LJ read these comments and my mood lightens. More importantly, after a 20 minute fix of LJ, I no longer want to tell those people if they were doing their job, I wouldn't have to do mine.

Positive energy begets positive energy! Keep it up Jim, you and others like you are my hero(ine)s.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I find it a little strange that anyone would take the time to admonish someone for posting too much. Jim, Don and others have stated that when they took the time to comment on allot of projects, blogs or threads they were PM'ed and told they were boosting their numbers, or a "troll" and to knock it off? Like I said before, what does having a high post count have to do with anything other than maybe you cant sleep at nite or have extra time on your hands? As far as I know a troll is a person who posts to incite arguments and just contradicts postings for the sole purpose of disruption. I wouldn't call somebody a troll that typed "nice job", or "great work" on a bunch of peoples projects or blogs. Like Allison said, I like it when Jim, or anyone takes the time to post any comments on my work, from a simple nice job, to a detailed, bulleted list of things I did wrong.( I should take that last one back…too many wise asses on here that will take me up on it :0)

Purp….if you scroll all the way up to Jim's original post, you will see he was commenting on being accused of generic posting to boost his numbers, among other things. I was just giving my opinion on the general thoughts floating around in this thread…..


----------



## strube1369 (May 10, 2009)

I think most of us enjoy even a couple words about our projects. If I were one of the "whiners", oops, I meant those who complain about posts, I guess l'd just not read any I didn't want to read. Not too difficult, is it?


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

"Atta boys" are great.

So are detailed responses.

I give both, but I'm guilty of forgetting to respond to questions. :-(


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey everyone
I can't believe how supportive people have been . I had no idea what the response would be I have had almost 40 Pms with supportive of comments and all the positive words on this blog. 
Just for the record my main intent was to find out as a group how most members felt about how often and kind of comments I was making . I think it's clear MOST folks say "comment when were and how you want".
So that's what I have been doing and intend to continue doing. Just like many of you have said, to bad to those who don't like it. Thanks again for all your kind works and thoughts.
This is the first and probably last forum I have been a member of so I had no Idea how a subject like this can invoke so much responce.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Jim,
LumberJocks would not be the same with out you !!!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

one for all ,
and 
all for one .
.
or
.
you are for us 
and 
we are all for you .

thanks jim !


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Amen Buddy….........keep on posting.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

yeah Zuki - I'm still waiting an answer to my question … LOL (seriously though)

anyways - I said it before, and I'll say it again - post what you post, and read what you wish, easier to select what you wish to read, then to force people not to post )

peace


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

"I don't think it was about "post count", but it seems like it was just another thought that crossed people's mind as they try to figure out why there were so many posts with the same 2 word content in them, posted at the same time, over large amount of threads -"

Who cares?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I like to post "Good job" so now and then I should post "Job good" so people's mind's are no longer confused. Got it


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow, after reading all that, I got nuttin' to add… but I'll add it anyway.

Nice job…how's that??? simple…succinct…to the point.

Keep doing what you're doing, it's obvious that lots of folks like it! -SST


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

What I do not understand is, of course I have made a few "Good Job" remarks…or looks great etc. But I seriously meant them all….it did not matter to me if it was the most beautiful piece of woodworking I have ever seen….or nothing more than a box to hold a TV up that was not painted. Not all of us are 'Master woodworkers"....I know I am not…and try as I might, probably never will be.

But to me anyways, I would rather give a encouraging word to a beginning woodworker….than slap him/her down by saying "Well, that sucks" We are ALL at different levels of woodworking, some are or will become true masters…some will never get past a simple plywood box. But either way….they are proud of what they built or would not have posted it.

And while I also agree there is NOTHING wrong with adding to the "Good Job" by saying…if you did this…it would really stand out…(I have done this also)...there is also nothing wrong to just telling a fellow woodworker "Good Job"

I had decided I was no longer going to post much because of the pm's I received from some of the same members that ripped into Jim. Not because I am a "Big Baby" as I was just called after my first post on this topic…..just because "I don't need to be insulted for trying to be nice" I get just as much if not more enjoyment from looking at others topics/projects/blogs etc etc etc as I do from committing on them.

But as I said in a previous post to Jim on this topic…he is a pure class act…who has done nothing but make me feel welcome..and gave me advice on things "I" asked for….Jim saw my first post on his topic and immediately sent me a pm….and again gave VERY good advice. He made me realize that as in every comunity…there will always be a few who do not like you, and will try to cut the legs from under you. Thats life….as far as L/J's as a whole….."Nothing but class"...as far as the few who have tried to run off Jim, myself and a few others….."No class at all"


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Simple "atta boy" sometimes is all that needs to be said and I attribute your frequent use of these encouragements to your teacher background. However if said too frequently without other edification it can gradually appear to be insincere. When you have taken the time to write more your comments are helpful and accurate.

As it has also been said in various ways….
"I do not know if it is better to be thought a fool than to open my mouth and remove all doubt, but I would not like to be thought a fool, that is for sure; I think that I would find the way to remove that doubt." 
I have never figured out if the "removal of doubt" was a positive or negative action (-; but it does cause me to keep my mouth shout when I have nothing of consequence to contribute and I probably should have considered that advise here.

Keep up the positive nature of this web site!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm not sure if everyone knows this, but by just giving an *"Atta-boy", or "Good job" *

boosts that posting to the top of the pulse listing, & helps that person to get more exposure.

*Isn't exposure what everyone would like?*

Otherwise the posting will end up on page 5 or more in no time, because this site is so busy nowadays.

I don't think many of us dig back very far, when checking the pulse list.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

This thread has been quite a fascinating read. First, the fact that as a group we are evaluating the way we comment is pretty clear evidence of the sense of community here that is not common on the world wide web.

As for atta boys vs. criticism, I think most of the folks here are really good a giving advice or critique without giving offense. I remember one project of mine where *CharlieM1958* said, "You've really been holding out on us Russel" and that was the nicest way I've ever heard someone tell me that most of my work was sub-standard. ;-)

All in all, this is a public forum and you get so much more than you pay for. So when it comes to comments, I say "Post 'em if you got 'em."


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Amen and pass the wood ;-)


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Okay, the exact words were "Russel, you've been holding back on us!"

LOL! I had to go back and look when I saw your comment. It just goes to show you have to be careful what you say. As for you thinking that was a nice way of saying any of your earlier projects weren't that great, nothing could be further from the truth. I just thought that particular piece was wonderfully creative in its design, and that was the phrase that jumped out of my fingertips.

Looking back, I suppose it was a little like saying, "Honey, I love that dress… it makes you look thin."


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*This thread has been quite a fascinating read. First, the fact that as a group we are evaluating the way we comment is pretty clear evidence of the sense of community here that is not common on the world wide web.*-Russel

Excellent post Russel.


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you Jim! I've learned more about this community of ours by reading the replies to this post then by any other topic posted. I'm glad I'm a part of it.

Rick


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

driving to work today , i was thinking abuot this and all the responses . last night i was crusin through the project page and saw many things i never would have otherwise . some folks invited us into their homes , some showed us pieces of their lives , some gifts for friends or their kids or just what they were doing in their lives .
this made me feel good . it made me feel comfortable , i wanted to sit in the chairs , run my hands on the tables ,
open the boxes and admire these lives that were willing to welcome me to enjoy all these things as they do .
we all want world peace ( even the girls in the beauty contests ) , but how will this happen unless we say hello to a stranger ? if we dont share of ourselves and learn to reach out to others ? if we dont comunicate ?
i come to this party to enjoy everyone , not to brag about myself .
i come to be part of all the possibilities and ideas .
it made me feel welcome ,to do these things , and not to look over my shoulder and be afraid .
so i say thank you to you all , for making me feel at home in yours . 
you are all welcome in mine .
.
thank you jim
for having us in yours !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey David
Thats a wow moment what a deep goup of thoughts and joy for life you express and I think we all feel that way. Thanks for your kindness and giving attitude.
Jim


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

Jim, I value your comments as well as the comments of everyone else that looks at a project of mine. Thanks to all the LJ's for being the community that it has become. Jim, you are part of that community. Don't let the voices of a few get you down. The rest of us welcome your comments, even if it's a one word comment. I'm not so thin-skinned as to get my feelings hurt easily (evident to the profession I just retired from, see my picture). Even if someone does hurt my feelings, one of two things will happen. I'll either get over it or used to it.

Thank you, Jim

Frank


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Jim, Even though I just joined yesterday, I have lurked on this site for a long time. My woodworking is way better than dealing with this new fangled computer stuff (like pictures) so I have procrastinated joining you guys. That said, it was guys like you that drew me in. Keep up the comments.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

One last word if I may Jim, "You only have to please the man in the mirror." To hell with the jerk or jerks who are so immature that they sent you a pm to admonish you for something good. God Bless Karson.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

"down horse.. down".. ok, so it's been beat to death, but I have to add my two cents as well.

If only those comments were allowed that were filled with woodworking wisdom then I wouldn't even have been welcomed onto the site!

For me, I don't have any expertise to make knowledgeable critiques of someone's work - but if I like it I think it deserves a comment. 
Is a quick "good job" meaningless? Well I guess if you want more.. but for someone to notice your work, stop to look at it, take the time to type something, then I guess "good job" is quite a compliment! People are too busy and the site is too big for someone to waste their time saying "good job" just for the fun of it.

I'll stick to the brief comments and leave the critiquing to those with more knowledge. And the day that my "good job" is no longer welcome, well then LJ will have changed into an unrecognizable site.

So, my point of view: if you aren't hurting someone then post, post, post-whether you are a one-worder or a book writer!


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Short & Sweet- Keep them posts coming thats what make JL's what it is.


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

Jim, I've always appreciated your comments on my projects. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

I always love hearing from you, Jim!

I have the opposite problem. I have always loved typing, and writing in general. I used to watch "Doogie Howser, M.D." as a young boy in the late 80s, and at the end of every episode, he'd type his thoughts into his computer - a nightly diary. I was completely blown away by the fact that he would read the words as he typed, and not look at his hands ever. I was young  Still, when I got to high school, and had a typing class, I think I was the only kid who took it seriously. Then I got my first computer that year, and tried all the time to do it, never really getting to the 'never looking down' stage. Then one day I was writing something, and realized I'd been going for awhile without looking. I was doing it! Silly, but it just felt like some kind of super power to read the words as they were formed on the screen, right along with them.

Since then, I've had to fight to keep myself from typing 18 pages of text whenever I find a comment box somewhere, and I am quite annoyed when there's a text limit! I keep a few different journals online, and I think no one reads them, as they get too long. I've learned to type really fast as a result of this life-long obsession - about 120-150 words a minute - so it's not as bad as it looks, usually. I type almost at talking speed, so it's really like I'm just having a conversation at my monitor 

Anyway, don't let 'em get you down, but also don't let LJs take away from your shop time!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

pssst. Gary… did you see the little tab of the comments box that says, "I need more room"


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

MsDebbie - I did see it, and it warmed my heart  The funny thing is, the LJs box gives me plenty of room. One of the worst is YouTube. You can't link to anything, and they give you a very small amount of space with very few total characters in which to really say anything. Usually the comments there are so bad I'd be embarrassed to be a part of them anyway, though.

And Twitter? 140 characters per post!? I use that many just setting up my topic!


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

To paraphrase a TV character: You go guy!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks like a clear majority to me. Who ever is upset doesn't have to read it. If there is concern about you beating their post numbers, they are free to volume post )


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

who


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

cares


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

about


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

numbers


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

of posts


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Easy for you to say, MsDebbieP of the 13,000+ posts. LOL!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Post 60!! Is there where the nasty PM's start or do I need to make a couple more posts first?? 

Good morning folks. I stopped in to see if Karson is doing well. I will now go find his thread.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Is it not better just to make a civil and comlimentry comment on a fellow LJ's project rather than to just ignore him/her altogether.
Hey Jim…......just do what's best for you.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Jim, I don't have anything to say, I was just trying to get my posting numbers up

Only 3316 to go to catch you!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Well Jim…...... it looks like the numbers (no pun intended) are on your side. Keep posting.


----------



## jenvarberg (May 28, 2009)

Jim,

I'm a real newbie here (just a day or so!) and I can say that I really, really appreciate all the nice people who posted to me, whether it's a couple of words to just say "hi" or a really long introduction. As a new LumberJockette  I am glad to see all the nice, encouraging postings. Please don't stop. Besides, who gives a flip if you are going for #1 in postings or not? Sounds to me like some people don't have enough to do. My 2 cents!

P.S. Kent, you're funny!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Love and peace to all my brothers and sisters here I love you guys very much.Your comments and encouragement is everything to me my work is (outwith my home and family) everything to me I live woodworking everyday and am greatful to be able when I make a piece I too find great solice in the kind encourageing words of my dear friends here you guys are SIMPLY THE BEST.Alistair


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I am a member for the fun of it. I don't have any illusions about the quality of my projects, but I am thrilled to death if anybody takes the time to make comments on them. My take of your comments Jim is that you are a very nice person who wants to encourage other people's enthusiasm by saying something nice about someone's work or giving good advice. Being a large group I am sure there are probably many different reasons why people are members, but as they say you can't always please everyone. Don't even try, just be yourself so we can enjoy your participation.


----------



## ralmand (May 11, 2009)

I appreciate you viewing my projects and commenting. You made me feel welcome to this site from the start. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Keep on posting your heart out Jim…............. it is much appreciated whether it is an "atta boy" or " maybe you could try this" or offering a suggestion on a better / easier way to do something. That is truly what this site is all about. I always like to remember that we all started out as a "novice / beginner" and it took time, practice and "advice and knowledge" from the woodworkers that have gained the years of experience.

I have so greatly benefited from the entire group on this site by the assistance / advice / experience and yes, the "job well done" comments as well.

When you get a compliment from some of the talented people here on this site, it sure does make you feel like you are accomplishing something and can stretch your woodworking skills even more.

I have helped a few folks here and I surely hope that as I learn and become more experienced that I also will be able to share any and all that I have learned.


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

I know when I joined LJ's and posted my few projects, I really appreciated the comments that fellow jocks made on them. It made me feel part of the group. I think commenting on other peoples projects is returning the favor to make others feel welcome.


----------



## douglbe (Jul 22, 2007)

I appreciate any comment on my projects, whether they are long or short. For me one of the biggest enjoyments I get out of LJs is looking at the hundreds of projects on this sight and commenting on the ones I choose to comment on and sometimes it is just a few words. Sometimes a short few words can mean more than a hundred words. a1Jim: You just keep up what you are doing and make us all feel appreciated to have such a great group of fellow woodworkers on one site, to help brighten our day and our lives each and every day.
Thank You for your comments.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Jim, 'what someone else thinks of you is none of your business', what someone else thinks of my project is an entirely different matter. personally the best comments are those that acknowledge the plus and minus's but ever the atta boys from people in position to know is sweet music to these old ears


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

just keep on truckin'


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Good Job! >


----------



## Talyn (May 1, 2009)

You where the first person to comment on my first table i ever made, You made me fell good about my table and good for posting it on LJ thank you! And keep posting your heart out. You have a fan here I like to read what you have to say. I look for it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

As you might have noticed I'm posting on down the road Thanks gang.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

oh my God !
jims out in front again ,

hurry guys ,
we have to catch up !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey David
MR scare crow was my version of bag heads where's your bag Dave. Your giving some great advise out there bud. I really like those cool jigs you and Larry put together.
Jim


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

my life is in the bag !
i cant seem to cut my way out ,
or cut some eye holes !
but i am working on a new tool setup ,
stay tuned!


----------

